# Keine Berechtigung für PN



## Adenda (16. November 2021)

Ich wollte einem User eine Private Nachricht schicken und bekam eine Fehlermeldung "Du hast die Grundvoraussetzungen zur Nutzung des PN-Systems nicht erfüllt." Aber da steht nicht welche Grundvorraussetzung ich erfüllen muss, wieso werd ich darüber nicht informiert was ich erfüllen muss?


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2021)

Adenda schrieb:


> Ich wollte einem User eine Private Nachricht schicken und bekam eine Fehlermeldung "Du hast die Grundvoraussetzungen zur Nutzung des PN-Systems nicht erfüllt." Aber da steht nicht welche Grundvorraussetzung ich erfüllen muss,


 
Das ist eine Sperre gegen Spambots.  Man benötigt mindetens 10 Beiträge und muss mindestens seit Zeit X registriert sein (muss ich nachschauen, ich glaube 2 Wochen, aber die Zeit hast du zumindest schon erreicht). Ich setze es mal temporär bis morgen auf "1" Post ^^
 
 


wieso werd ich darüber nicht informiert was ich erfüllen muss?


 
Das System wurde vor Ewigkeiten mal spontan aus der Notwendigkeit schnell eingebaut, weil die Spammerei der Bots übers PN-System überhand nahm. Aufgrund es Zeitdrucks war keine explizite Ausgabe "eingeplant".


----------

